# Reich Box - Not Charging



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Dear All

I am sure someone has done this already

But about 2 years ago the Reich box with all the fuses etc stopped charging.

replacement was quoted about £800 couple with comments about these boxes not been great.

I looked at the Reich box and I worked out although one unit it is in fact in 2 parts, the front with all the fuses and the power coming in and then the Load, the power going out through the fuses to all the lights and stuff.

I disconnected the wires coming from behind the box going in to the front of the box (the supply coming from the rear charger) in to the Liecsure part and the other for the engine battery.

I then purchased a Sterling marine 4 stage 30amp charger and 12v supply. I had to fit it in another locker as there was no space next to the Reich box.

Once fitted I ran 2 sets of cables from the Sterling Marine Charger to the connections at the front of the Reich box.

It has worked brilliantly ever since and the Leisure batteries are in tip top condition

Bulk Charge - The full output current is provided to the battery and the voltage is allowed to increase until it reaches a pre-set level. This stage restores the majority of the batteries charge.
Absorption Stage - The voltage is held at constant voltage between 14.0 & 14.6 volts (depending on battery type) until the current flow into the battery falls below 2 amps.
Equalisation Stage - For a short time the current is held at a constant 5 amps and the voltage is limited at a maximum of 15.5 volts. This stage helps prevent the voltages of the battery cells becoming unequal.
Float Stage - The voltage is held at a constant level between 13.2 & 13.6 volts (depending on battery type) to help keep the battery topped up.


----------

